# New from Missouri



## schnauzermom (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi. We live in S.E. Missouri. We have never owned a TT so this is all new to us and we are still looking and trying to decide which one to get that would fit our needs the best for us and our 2 two mini schnauzers. 
So far the Outback is the one that has caught our eye. I will be trying to find the correct place on the board to ask some questions that we have. 
This seems like a great place and so many nice and friendly people.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome to the forum. I'm sure that you will find answers to many of your questions here.

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Have fun shopping, next to camping its the most fun!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, schnauzermom:
Our Outback was our first plunge at RV'ing as well. We love it. We have two smooth collies that love camping in the Outback, too. Glad you found the Board! action


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome...enjoy the shopping!


----------



## Havaneser (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi All! We are wanting to get an Outback, but having trouble deciding which unit to go with. We have two boys and two Havanese which we show besides my husband and myself. Which unit do you think we would be most comfortable with? We have an E 150 van to pull it. We like the middle slides. Boys of course love the bunk beds. Also, is there an outlet center or better price RV place to go to?


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

schnauzermom said:


> Hi. We live in S.E. Missouri. We have never owned a TT so this is all new to us and we are still looking and trying to decide which one to get that would fit our needs the best for us and our 2 two mini schnauzers.
> So far the Outback is the one that has caught our eye. I will be trying to find the correct place on the board to ask some questions that we have.
> This seems like a great place and so many nice and friendly people.
> [snapback]12236[/snapback]​


 action action action  Welcome to Outbackers!!! action action action

You won't be disappointed if you decide on an Outback.

You can ask questions regarding Outbacks in General Discussions Forum. That way you can be non specific on your request.

Regarding your schnauzers, are they named Salt and Pepper??
















Dan


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Did everybody notice the original post is dated August '04.









Bob


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Havaneser said:


> Hi All! We are wanting to get an Outback, but having trouble deciding which unit to go with. We have two boys and two Havanese which we show besides my husband and myself. Which unit do you think we would be most comfortable with? We have an E 150 van to pull it. We like the middle slides. Boys of course love the bunk beds. Also, is there an outlet center or better price RV place to go to?
> [snapback]104084[/snapback]​


action action action  Welcome to Outbackers!!! action action action

Another Dog lover! Seems like most of the members on this site have a pooch. Our dog is a mixed breed we rescued from the animal shelter. We named her Sugar because of her disposition.









Regarding your search for a travel trailer. I first you highly recommend that you research the towing capabilities of your current tow vehicle. Your engine size, rear end ratio, suspension all play a part in the towing capabilites of your van. I own a E150 and it is limited to 6100lbs with a towing package. Since this is my work van, I don't tow with it.

Once you have the information you need about your tow vehicle, then continue your search for a trailer. Be advised that the listed weight on most brochures and web sites does not include the weight of air conditioner, awning, spare tire, two full tanks of propane, and any water that you might carry. Water weighs about 8 lbs per gallon. The other items will be on your trailer on delivery, and will add about 250 - 300 lbs more to the trailer weight. Add another 250lbs for personal items and your total trailer weight jumps quite a bit.

A good rule of thumb is to keep your trailer weight within 80% of the tow capabilities of your tow vehicle. That way you have a little wiggle room.

I offer this information with the hope that your buying experience will go well. Information is the best tool for making an informed decision.

Good luck! I hope you and your family find the trailer of your dreams!!










Dan


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

W4DRR said:


> Did everybody notice the original post is dated August '04.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops.









Oh well, guess I have to get new glasses.....


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

The Havaneser post is from today.

action action Welcome to Outbackers.com, Havaneser!!! action action

We had an E150 Club Wagon (not the conversion van). We were not totally comfortable towing our 28RSDS through the hills, so we upgraded the TV. Give us more specifics on your van (engine, gear ratio, etc.) and more folks can chime in.


----------



## ssrrchase (Oct 20, 2004)

Welcome and ask away. There are so many people on here - someone will probably have the answer for you. Have fun shopping!

-Steve


----------

